# Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation)



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Our team is on a six game losing streak, the longest of Phil Jackson's career, and seem to be adopting a losing mentality. We know this team is capable of a resurgence, but they can't do it alone. It's up to the fans to turn this thing around. Post anything you can think of(pics, anti-jynx rants, etc.) that will change the fortune and luck of this team. Cleanse the Lakers of anything to do with injuries, bad chemistry, and overall losing. From this point on, we will be consumed with winning. I will start the cleansing with this.

<img src="http://www.fsinet.or.jp/~sokaisha/rabbit/010223/feet.JPG">

<img src="http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/f1/Horseshoe.jpg/250px-Horseshoe.jpg">


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*

hair is growing out of my ***.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*









Los Angeles Kobes 






































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom K. Brown C. Mihm

Los Angeles Lakers





























Brian Cook
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Although things have changed this will always be funny to me!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*

I decided to update this.







(It's Phil Jackson in Kobe's Body)
Los Angeles Jacksons 






































(Pictures From Left too right):
*1.* Brian Cook, *2.* Kobe Bryant (Before the Phil brain posession), *3.* Smush Parker (Not really a negative picture but I couldn't match him with any), *4.* Nobody(It would be nice if sombody was as strong as a statue on the team) *5.* Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, and Kwame Brown(All injured after just getting touched in a game)






























Vlade Radmon (Phil wants to kill him right now)
Andrew Bynum (A Formula with the word defense on it is for Bynum)
Sasha Vujacic (He has some good games but it will take awhile before the picture goes away)


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*

Need to hire some new Laker girls to break this losing streak.

here's a start


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*



dannyM said:


> Need to hire some new Laker girls to break this losing streak.
> 
> here's a start


YES! Here is another good luck picture.

<img src="http://espn.go.com/media/pg2/2001/0419/photo/burt_sp.jpg">


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*

<img src="http://www.perkydesigns.com/Pee_Wee_herman-2.jpg">


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*

this is just for bad luck


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Official "Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures" Thread.*

<img src="http://www.totalrocky.com/archive/photos/art_tommygunn.jpg">


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (1-0 since creation)*

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g271/Colotl/eb897666.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (1-0 since creation*










...I figure that Smush Parker has to have some pretty good luck to still be in the NBA.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (2-0 since creation)*


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (2-0 since creation)*

This is the year of pig..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (2-0 since creation)*

here piggy piggy piggy


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (2-0 since creation*



















With their powers combined, we can't lose. Mark's presence is still in the Lakers locker room, and sometimes, he just possesses Ronny to start dancing like crazy, which in turn, gets us the victory. It's true.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (2-0 since creation*



Basel57 said:


> *With their powers combined*, we can't lose. Mark's presence is still in the Lakers locker room,and sometimes, he just possesses Ronny to start dancing like crazy, which in turn, gets us the victory. It's true.


I AM CAPTAIN PLANET!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Planet...he's my hero.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*



Basel57 said:


> Captain Planet...he's my hero.


 Rap Master Captain Planet:
By your powers combined, I am Captain Planet!

Captain Planet, he's our hero
Gonna take pollution down to zero

He's our powers magnified
And he's fighting on the planet's side

Captain Planet, he's our hero
Gonna take pollution down to zero

Gonna help him put asunder
Bad guys who like to loot and plunder

Crazy bad guy:
You'll pay for this Captain Planet!

Planeteers again:
We're the Planeteers, you can be one too
'Cause saving our planet is the thing to do!

Looting and polluting is not the way
Hear what Captain Planet has to say!

Rap Master Captain Planet:
The power is yours!

That's right, kids. The power IS yours!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Earth! Fire! Wind! Water! Heart!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Dude I'm telling you it was Chuck Norris.. now let's try someone else..










LIGHTS OUT.. I had a Gizmo stuffed thing I slept with when I was a kid.. he was my fav little thing too


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow, Captain ****ing Planet. There is no way we're losing to Sactown with that posted... Anybody know where they sell Captain gear?

<img src="http://www.themelesswonder.com/planet5.jpg">


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Since it seems like a problem...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<img src="http://www.fotosearch.com/comp/AGE/AGE054/J49-204369.jpg">

This is me squashing the injury bug.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

cause i hate McDonalds


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

and Ryan Leaf


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Byyyyaaaahhhhhh!


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

with Butters/Prof. Chaos on our side we cant lose


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*

<a href="http://imageshack.us"><img src="http://img61.imageshack.us/img61/8797/eddiemurphysoreft8.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by ImageShack.us" /></a>


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

P-Rez25 said:


> with Butters/Prof. Chaos on our side we cant lose



<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g271/Colotl/105a.gif" border="0" alt="Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting"></a>

Don't forget that second option!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I Like My Beat Downlow Downlow Downlow Downlow, I Like My Top Laid Back Top Laid Back Top Laid Back


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Kobe and Lamar's secret identities are revealed.


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*

we need more of this.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

What we need is a *"Break the streak of Injuries superstitious measures thread"*


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> What we need is a *"Break the streak of Injuries superstitious measures thread"*


yeah that


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> What we need is a *"Break the streak of Injuries superstitious measures thread"*


We can try it. This thread was just a quick fix.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

where are you smush parker


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

you need to change it were 3-3 since the creation


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*

this will give us good luck


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


>


Neither of the phils can help the lakers...trust me.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Neither of the phils can help the lakers...trust me.


:lol: Worth the try though!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

*Re: Break the Losing Streak Through Superstitious Measures Thread (3-0 since creation*

Maybe magic Phil could do something.


----------

